
Kitboga: Live Scambaiting - indigodaddy
http://kitboga.com
======
indigodaddy
A particularly humorous session is streaming live currently:
[https://twitch.tv/kitboga](https://twitch.tv/kitboga)

------
trekrich
this man is a legend.

